# OMFGB droid kernel



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

does anybody have the kernel and can upload it? all his links in his thread are dead.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Got these out of his dropbox folder. not sure if it's public or not so I just copied to my own.

CFS: http://bit.ly/onfQVT

BFS: http://bit.ly/q1fsQA

Unless there was a horrible issue with them, and that is why the links are broken in his post, I'm sure he won't mind these being posted here.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Got these out of his dropbox folder. not sure if it's public or not so I just copied to my own.
> 
> CFS: http://bit.ly/onfQVT
> 
> ...


thanks man!


----------

